# Found a neat tricycle.



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 12, 2015)

Check this little guy out. Neat!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 12, 2015)

I sold her that and the other two too.  Tell Candy that I said hi.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 12, 2015)

Cool i didnt buy it. Im trying to help her figure out what it is.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 12, 2015)

Murray?


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 12, 2015)

Looks like a mercury worlds fair. Killer trike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 12, 2015)

Cool trike!


THIS is a Mercury Pacemaker(World's Fair) tricycle


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 13, 2015)

Pretty sure it's a Garton tricycle. Scroll down this page about 2/3 down to the Garton catalog page. https://dorsetfinds.wordpress.com/2011/04/

Dave


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2015)

ridingtoy said:


> Pretty sure it's a Garton tricycle. Scroll down this page about 2/3 down to the Garton catalog page. https://dorsetfinds.wordpress.com/2011/04/
> 
> Dave




I believe you are spot on.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 13, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Cool trike!
> 
> 
> THIS is a Mercury Pacemaker(World's Fair) tricycle




Here's one of these uniquely designed Mercury trikes for sale on Craigslist in Manitowoc, WI for $500: http://appleton.craigslist.org/bik/5260085618.html

Dave


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 14, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Cool trike!
> 
> 
> THIS is a Mercury Pacemaker(World's Fair) tricycle




Yes, I was way off on this one.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Jo...

I'mm pretty sure the rear wheels are 20 years newer than the rest of it... which appears mostly OG. They look to be from a heavy duty wagon.


----------



## Bada (Jan 29, 2016)

That Mercury Trike is now cruising the streets of the Philippines!


----------

